# Looking for a holiday feeding story



## Bombhouse2000 (Sep 25, 2016)

Looking for a story - premise is that a wife allows her husband to stuff her over the holidays every year, and then she looses the weight over the rest of the year. However, the story details the year when the wife has failed to lose the weight by the holidays, and the husband takes the opportunity to stuff her like never before. 

Ring a bell for anyone? Thank you!


----------



## snr6424 (Oct 1, 2016)

Bombhouse2000 said:


> Looking for a story - premise is that a wife allows her husband to stuff her over the holidays every year, and then she looses the weight over the rest of the year. However, the story details the year when the wife has failed to lose the weight by the holidays, and the husband takes the opportunity to stuff her like never before.
> 
> Ring a bell for anyone? Thank you!



Julie's Inner Conflict by Elroy Cohen?


----------



## mp7251 (Oct 3, 2016)

http://silentbob46.deviantart.com/art/Holly-s-Thanksgiving-497431584 http://football123.deviantart.com/art/A-Big-Family-Christmas-part-1-502369129 (4 parts)


----------

